# Home made toys for hamsters?



## Sarah1230 (Jun 12, 2012)

So my syrian hamster has lots of wooden blocks, toys a big 12 inch wheel, and lots of other bits, but still sometimes chews the bars so im guessing she is bored... I want some ideas for home made toys? I know of using toilet roll tubes... shes got a big tissue box full of tissue and wood chips to hide and dig in which at night time i hide treats, toys food ect in which keeps her busy for a while but what other things are there around the house I could use ?


----------

